
Consumer-Driven Contract – from Introduction to Automation - pmalkow
Last articles from a series, about building consumer CI&#x2F;CD pipelines with GitLab and Pactflow:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;solidstudio.io&#x2F;blog&#x2F;consumer-driven-contract-ci-cd.html<p>Two previous ones in comments.
======
pmalkow
[https://solidstudio.io/blog/consumer-driven-contract-
introdu...](https://solidstudio.io/blog/consumer-driven-contract-
introduction.html)

------
pmalkow
[https://solidstudio.io/blog/consumer-driven-contract-pact-
ba...](https://solidstudio.io/blog/consumer-driven-contract-pact-based.html)

